# Chokes: Bismuth & hevi-shot



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

We're going to try for geese over water and decoys next weekend.
How much choke do I want to use with bismuth BB shot; modified or full?
How about for #4 hevi-shot?
Thanks

Lindsey


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I think the answer is going to be patern your gun with them to find out. Mine shoots hevi #2 through the mod really well.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

B H Brandon is right it depends on how your gun shoots the stuff.

But if you can't pattern the loads I would lean toward the mod. choke for 30 - 35 yd shots over decoys.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Ditto with what was said.....you need to pattern your specific gun with it. Yeah, I know....expensive patterning....but it's the only way you'll know for sure. I shoot Kent Impact, usually #5's, and I generally shoot the same chokes in my gun (Remington 870) that I would with lead. So typically I'll start the day with the modified tube in, and if they aren't quite decoying that well, I may pull out the full tube. I would think you would want to do the same, but again, shoot a few through your gun at a target and get a good idea what's going on.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Also, remember that the Hevi shot is hard and patterns tighter than the choke says. Bismuth is softer, more lead like, so will (generally) patter more like lead.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

I've been using imp. cyl with 3" Hevi Shot #2.
It seems to work fine for me. Not so fine for the geese though


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Ditto Tims comments.

you're throwing heavy shot? 4's would be perfect. I'd throw it through IC choke. 

My opinion: too many guys still over choke their guns. patterning is still the best way to determine choke and load, but typically speaking;

decoying birds- IC with heavy or steel is perfect 80-90% of the time (though i've shot cylinder/skeet as well .)

longer shoots/pass shooting - Mod

(if you have more than the std three chokes, a LM would be a perfect all around goose choke, IC for ducks.)


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I shoot a Mod chaoke all the time for waterfowl, but will be trying out a Light Mod this week.
I have found that Hevi through the Mod tube really tears them up with the larger size shot.
As for Bismuth, never tried it.
You may want to consider Kent Impact, excellent ammo!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

duckcommander101 said:


> I shoot a Mod chaoke all the time for waterfowl, but will be trying out a Light Mod this week.
> I have found that Hevi through the Mod tube really tears them up with the larger size shot.
> As for Bismuth, never tried it.
> You may want to consider Kent Impact, excellent ammo!


DC,
I shoot only Kent Impact...3" #5's, 1 3/4 oz. loads. I've found that my 870 patterns better from 25-35 yds with the modified tube. I've tried the I/C, but I really wasn't happy with the density in the pattern. *Branta*..I believe you buddy about the I/C, but it's just not showing in my patterning. So I'm exclusively using the mod tube. I keep the I/C and full with me, but I can't remember the last time I switched when duck hunting.


----------

